# December Acquisitions



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

Forgive me if I am too new to be starting such an important monthly thread. 

My first purchase of the month was this Argyll and Sutherlandesque repp stripe from J. Crew (3 1/4" wide):


Now if only my first 3/2 sack (ebay'ed) would arrive, I would have my law firm business-casual holiday cocktail reception outfit ready to go. Just in time for the first day of 1L recruiting season!


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

HSM worsted wool odd jacket.2 button with darts but at a price & fit I could not pass on. Made in USA also. 
3 RL OCBDS. These are interesting because they are RL "Polo Jeans Company." They are exactly the same oxford cloth used in the Polo line but they have no insignia or logo on them. Was thrilled to find these. 
3 pairs argyle socks.


----------



## Arid (Feb 13, 2007)

Three pocket squares from kent Wang, one linen, one cotton and one silk. Just waiting in anticipation now.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

BB tie from eBay


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Corcovado, nice tie, and good to see old home folks posting.

Apparently I'm on a scarf binge. I'm awaiting these, both new old stock:

100% silk, made in England, to wear with my dinner jacket









Silk face with cashmere/wool on the reverse, made in England


















And also for evening wear, bought last night at Plain Clothes, a Hanauer grosgrain bowtie and Pantherella silk evening hose:


----------



## gtguyzach (Nov 18, 2006)

Nice looking stuff Alan! Do you attend a lot of formal events or just enjoy the more formal attire?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks. No, I haven't, but I'm in the process of putting together an evening ensemble, so maybe I will after that! :biggrin2: My wife is singing in 'Messiah' in a couple of weeks, and I plan to debut my new (to me) dinner jacket then.


----------



## gtguyzach (Nov 18, 2006)

Ah, well good luck building the ensemble and finding the events! Who knows, maybe there will be a return to formality one day...


----------



## farrago (Apr 27, 2006)

A custom olive wide-wale corduroy sack with natural shoulders (not a speck of padding). Fully lined with fine, interior detailing. I opted for fused lining, though.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Corcovado said:


> BB tie from eBay


An old favorite, and a classic indeed. I paid retail, unfortunately! Regards, Bill


----------



## markdc (May 17, 2007)

got an alumni friend in nyc to bring this j. press scarf down to philly today:


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Got a box from J. Press today, so it counts:

Tattersall bd and some new hankies


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Patrick06790 said:


> Got a box from J. Press today, so it counts:
> 
> Tattersall bd and some new hankies


Love those Press tattersalls. Any idea if they shrink as much as the flap OCBD's?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

spinlps said:


> Love those Press tattersalls. Any idea if they shrink as much as the flap OCBD's?


I haven't had a problem with either, but I'm careful with my shirts.


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

Yesterday, while doing some Christmas shopping at L.L. Bean, I pulled the trigger on a pair of these guys 









They call them "Heavy Duty Handsewns" and they come in a boat shoe as well as Camp Mocs and Bluchers with those commando style soles. I'm very pleased and the color of the leather is fantastic once they're on your feet.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

I was in St. Louis for the weekend for a late Thanksgiving of sorts with the in-laws, and took the time, as usual, for a trip to the Scholar Shop for a little thrift action. I think I came away in pretty good shape.

Two Lands' End Viyella (80/20) shirts, a pair of BB medium gray flannels (which, though pleated, I couldn't pass up because they fit such a huge hole in my wardrobe), a boring but useful Polo tie, 2B darted Hickey Freeman jacket (with absolutely beautiful fabric), and (not pictured) a navy blue BB Brooksease 3/2 sack suit, all for about $65.


----------



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

^Great stuff, wnh.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Excellent finds! I love the check on the LE Viyella (I have a lumberjack plaid like your other). The HF jacket is also sharp. Not a clunker in that round of pickups.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

Picked up this coat https://https://www.bananarepublic.com/browse/product.do?cid=37926&pid=518403&scid=518403012. This is a really soft feeling coat and coupled with all the sales prices and coupons I picked it up for under $100.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

AlanC said:


> ^Excellent finds! I love the check on the LE Viyella (I have a lumberjack plaid like your other). The HF jacket is also sharp. Not a clunker in that round of pickups.


The check Viyella is actually pretty new. I think I recall seeing it on the LE website in the not-too-distant past, and I was surprised to find it. My wife tells me I can wear the plaid Viyella when I'm out cutting down trees, so apparently the lumberjack vibe is widespread.


----------



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

wnh said:


> The check Viyella is actually pretty new. I think I recall seeing it on the LE website in the not-too-distant past, and I was surprised to find it. My wife tells me I can wear the plaid Viyella when I'm out cutting down trees, so apparently the lumberjack vibe is widespread.


Don't let the lumberjack idea keep you from wearing it on occasions slightly more formal than cutting trees. You could, for example, wear it under a cream Aran sweater for a Christmas party, or several other color shetlands.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

WNH-
Excellent shopping.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

wnh said:


> I was in St. Louis for the weekend for a late Thanksgiving of sorts with the in-laws, and took the time, as usual, for a trip to the Scholar Shop for a little thrift action. I think I came away in pretty good shape.
> 
> Two Lands' End Viyella (80/20) shirts, a pair of BB medium gray flannels (which, though pleated, I couldn't pass up because they fit such a huge hole in my wardrobe), a boring but useful Polo tie, 2B darted Hickey Freeman jacket (with absolutely beautiful fabric), and (not pictured) a navy blue BB Brooksease 3/2 sack suit, all for about $65.


That jacket is beautiful!! I wish that we had Hickey Freeman in the UK. BB is a bit disappointing IMHO.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

wnh said:


> I was in St. Louis for the weekend for a late Thanksgiving of sorts with the in-laws, and took the time, as usual, for a trip to the Scholar Shop for a little thrift action. I think I came away in pretty good shape.


Nice scores. Did you stop by the NCJW shop on Delmar to check out the NOS shoe selection?


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

AE Graysons in calf resting on a dark green cord GAP dartless patched pocket jacket. The jacket is a 3r2 ala PRL, not BB or Press.


----------



## hillcityjosh (Nov 18, 2005)

Saturday's Thrift Store Find:

Genuine Harris tweed sportcoat (vintage Sears, made in USA), brown/olive, 2 button sack, $6.00. I'm really starting to love this thrift store shopping stuff. They had about 10 Harris tweed sportcoats. Too bad they didn't all fit me. I would have gone home with a trunk full of coats. :icon_smile:


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

spinlps said:


> Nice scores. Did you stop by the NCJW shop on Delmar to check out the NOS shoe selection?


I only made it to the two Scholar Shops. I wear a size 12, though. Didn't you say they had mostly smaller sizes?

As for the things I passed on while in St. Louis, in case anybody cares to check them out: A pair of burgundy shell cordovan Florsheim wingtips, size 13 I believe, in good shape (for $15); a nice charcoal BB Golden Fleece 3/2 sack suit, about a 42R; a couple of BB 3/2 sack odd jackets that I didn't pay much attention to because they were too large; a Coach linen surcingle belt, size 34, tan w/ navy stripe; and at the Webster Groves location a Pringle made in Scotland cashmere button-up cardigan in tan, no size tag, but I'd say a 38 or less or a small, depending on how their stuff is sized.

The shell cord shoes broke my heart. Most of the nicer shoes that I come across are too small for me, and I finally found a pair that was big enough, but they ended up being too big.

I told my wife that we need to find some other nice thrift stores in St. Louis to go to, but the Scholar Shop is almost always full of goodies, and my wallet is too empty after one stop to even consider going anywhere else.


----------



## dandypauper (Jun 10, 2007)

wnh said:


> As for the things I passed on while in St. Louis... a nice charcoal BB Golden Fleece 3/2 sack suit, about a 42R... The shell cord shoes broke my heart. Most of the nicer shoes that I come across are too small for me... the Scholar Shop is almost always full of goodies.


Anybody in St. Louis want to pick up this suit (and maybe some shells in 10.5/w) and put 'em on the Trad thrift exchange? C'mon...


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I came across a bunch of skinny wool ties at the Salvation Army, Torrington, Conn. today:



















And a linen (left) and elderly silk, unlined










And an old jacket with narrow lapels, tiny dartlettes up high that are even shorter than the five-inch twin vents. No shoulder padding to speak of, and a bit of lining (see photo of label). I popped it in the Monolith to steam the crinkles out, but here it is as purchased.


----------



## JohnMS (Feb 18, 2004)

It's amazing what all y'all find at the thrift shops. I've never found anything around here as it gets visited by a lot of college students.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

And adding to an already productive month, the UPS man just dropped off a package from Lands' End with a blue/white university stripe OCBD (whose link has apparently disappeared), , and bright red (dare I say almost pink?) , which shall be perfect for any future Christmas party.


----------



## pwalsh33 (Oct 29, 2007)

Picked up this Hickey-Freeman light brown patterned sportscoat on the bay.

https://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jacketpicmm1.jpg


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Via wnh, Polo Fair Isle socks (cribbed his picture):



Made on the fair isle of Japan.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Via wnh, Polo Fair Isle socks (cribbed his picture):
> 
> Made on the fair isle of Japan.


Those are really nice. I'd love to find some.

While I generally steer clear of Polo these days, there are some things they always do really well. Socks are one IMO. Rugby shirts are another.

Danny


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Danny said:


> Those are really nice. I'd love to find some.
> 
> While I generally steer clear of Polo these days, there are some things they always do really well. Socks are one IMO. Rugby shirts are another.
> 
> Danny


Polo.com has those on sale right now for like $10/pair. I should know, as I bought two pairs for myself...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

TradTeacher said:


> Polo.com has those on sale right now for like $10/pair. I should know, as I bought two pairs for myself...
> 
> TT:teacha:


Similar, but not the same red/yellow color. Still I might grab the ones they do have.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Stopped in to the Lands' End Inlet tonite, got a pair of the famous Vintage Khakis (the good ones) for $10 and a cotton/cashmere red v neck sweater vest for $45 (full price, the horror!). I needed something to go under my blazer for the here-before-you-know-it Christmas season and it fir the bill so I didn't mind (too much) that it wasn't on sale.

Brian


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Packages upon my porch this p.m. contained:


A pair of PRL Rugby Burnt Sienna (HL Poling's words) cords
Converse Jack Purcells in White
J. Crew Essential Slim Fit chinos is Stone
(2) NWT BB Lambswool V-Neck Sweaters (one in Med. Gray, the other in Yellow), both via the 'Bay
The other day, I received a NWT PRL Tweed coat from our esteemed member jml90. He offered it up for sale a few months ago and, as luck would have it, he still had it. It is a really great jacket and I can't believe the deal he gave me on it. Thanks again, jml.

TT:teacha:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Glad jml finally unloaded that coat!


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

TradTeacher said:


> Packages upon my porch this p.m. contained:
> 
> A pair of PRL Rugby Burnt Sienna (HL Poling's words) cords
> Converse Jack Purcells in White
> ...


TT - 

May I ask where you bought your white Converse Jack Purcell's? I'm having a devil of a time trying to find 10 M white canvas JP's. Thanks for the help.

Cheers.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Reddington said:


> TT -
> 
> May I ask where you bought your white Converse Jack Purcell's? I'm having a devil of a time trying to find 10 M white canvas JP's. Thanks for the help.
> 
> Cheers.


I bought mine through J. Crew. They had them on sale for $50 + an additional 25% off (in store, mind you). I believe the website has size 10's in stock.

TT:teacha:


----------



## tonylumpkin (Jun 12, 2007)

*Chipp Tux*

Chipp one button, peak lapel tuxedo with grosgrain accents.
https://imageshack.us


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

These came today:


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^ When do you expect to use your duck boots?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

They'll probably get most use as throw-ons when I have to take the trash to the road, go to the mailbox or go out in the yard, although I also plan to use them as rainy day casuals. I'm in a fairly rural area where little is paved (eg, my driveway).


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

AlanC said:


> These came today:


These are great and comfortable shoes. Enjoy!


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

AlanC said:


> These came today:


Yes, congratulations. Your life will never be the same again.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

A nice package from Leatherman arrived today with a couple of d-ring belts with nautical motifs and three grosgrain watchbands (navy w/ red, green, and yellow stripes).


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Some NIB-OS AE Saddle Shoes. EXACTLY the saddle shoes I was looking for and I didn't even know they existed. Called the Greenwood. I believe on the 1 last.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

First pair of shell cordovan shoes: AE cambridge:



ALSO, spirit of shetland's custom made nantucket red shetland crewneck sweater was shipped to me. should be here by next week. charged my card 120 bucks including shipping. Still reasonable compared to J.Press.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Got my red moleskin pants from LE Overstock for $15:










Brian


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Good thrifting day if you need more ties...which I most emphatically do not. The red/navy at left is the widest at 3 1/2 inches. The knit is 2 1/4, and the other three, 3 inches.










I particularly like this old BB number:










That and the dark one in the middle of the first photo have this label:










The long-gone Connecticut Yankee was an excellent men's shop right here in my town. I find their label in thrifts all the time.










This wool tie almost looks like the erstwhile Ask Andy tie...










I definitely don't need another knit tie, but how could I resist the Lure of the Alpacanit?


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas to me!

J. Crew University Coat









Bean Mocs










Ralph Lauren Black Watch Cummerbund


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Kent Wang square. KW makes good stuff and it doesn't break the bank.










Broadstreets in reasonably good shape that will look better after a few swipes.










Rather aggressive shirt for those Anglophile days. Or barbershop quartet. Or something.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

4 Bean Shetlands - all the colors except the light brown heather color, which I didn't like.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Went to West Marine today to pick-up a few items as it's a nice sunny, crisp fall day here in the PNW and left with these as I needed a new pair.


----------



## JohnnyVegas (Nov 17, 2005)

One pair of slightly used AE Joplins in chili off eBay, just in time to walk around in the snow. Wicked cheap.

One gorgeous Ben Silver blue OCBD - $20 from CEGO since it has a misweave I can't even find.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Possibly ridiculous whale scarf:










Marked down from $80 to $15.


----------



## hillcityjosh (Nov 18, 2005)

*Thrift Store Bargain*

I just found a navy wool (99% sure it's not a wool/poly blend) hopsack blazer. It's a 3/2 sack with natural shoulders. The lapels are a bit wider than I'd like but what the heck, it was $3.88.

I don't particularly care for hopsack weave fabric, but I _think_ it's all wool and again, it was $3.88. I couldn't pass it up. I need to have the sleeves shortened a bit, hopefully that won't cost me much.

Any guidelines as to what a decent tailor will charge for shortening sleeves on a blazer?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

DocHolliday said:


> Possibly ridiculous whale scarf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. Why does it show up as $39.99 on the website? Grrr.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

DocHolliday said:


> Possibly ridiculous whale scarf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





AlanC said:


> Cool. Why does it show up as $39.99 on the website? Grrr.


Which online store sells this scarf?


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

By the looks of the picture, I guessed J. Crew, and ding ding ding:

https://www.jcrew.com/catalog/product.jhtml?id=prod88962273&catId=cat90217


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Not Trad, I suppose, but it does have sort of an outdoorsy RL Polo vibe. It's the sort of thing I'd throw on over my dinner jacket while walking through the snow or having my chauffeur drive me around in my jeep in an RLP ad.

Neiman Marcus Sawyer of Napa shearling coat:


----------



## Falstaff (Oct 18, 2007)

^Very cool, Steve MacQueen sort of look.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Cool. Why does it show up as $39.99 on the website? Grrr.


You might check your local J. Crew, Alan. Mine had it marked down to $20, and there was an additional 25 percent off sale that wasn't posted. A nice surprise at the register.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice find on the Broadstreets, Patrick!

So far this month I've eBayed...


a Presstige 3/2 navy pinstripe flannel suit, NWT
a white Brooks point collar shirt, NWT
3 horizontally-striped Brooks knit silk ties, NWT


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Jolly Roger said:


> Nice find on the Broadstreets, Patrick!
> 
> So far this month I've eBayed...
> 
> ...


Now those are a find, indeed!


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Not very trad but 3 NWT JAB Signature Suits @ $99 each (couldn't resist the deal) with free shipping on Ebay.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

AlanC said:


> Now those are a find, indeed!


Yeah, they sure made me happy!

I wore the pink one yesterday with grey flannels, a blazer, and a white ocbd. Got several compliments.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

DocHolliday said:


> Possibly ridiculous whale scarf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DocHolliday said:


> You might check your local J. Crew, Alan. Mine had it marked down to $20, and there was an additional 25 percent off sale that wasn't posted. A nice surprise at the register.


In my continuing quest to dress more like DocHolliday, I stopped by my local J Crew today to find a deal on a whale scarf. After poking around a bit I found a few, indeed marked down to a reasonable $20. I asked the eager young man who volunteered to help me about a possible extra 25% off. Alas, it was apparently part of a weekend only accessories promotion. I consoled myself by adding a pair of $5 orange argyles to the purchase. Thanks for the heads up, Doc!


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

Northeastern said:


> Yesterday, while doing some Christmas shopping at L.L. Bean, I pulled the trigger on a pair of these guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Northeastern...

Hope you enjoy your LLB Mocs as much as I have. :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## law_reb (Jul 20, 2006)

Can't wait to get these in the mail.

And I can always use another of these.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Love the suede chukkas. I've been wanting a pair, too.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

White BB OCBD from Ebayer armyhardhat.


----------



## lee_44106 (Apr 10, 2006)

At the local BB outlet there's a bunch of regular line BB sweaters at 60% off. I picked up a few Saxxon wool cable knits, a couple shetlands, and a couple camel hair zip necks. All in all, a good haul. Alas, my 15% corporate card could not stack.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Received my two pairs of AE "Hanover" in chili and burgundy. The quality of the leathers is outstanding, although as with Alden there seems to be a few unfinished details here and there. The fit is fine on the chili pair (which is a very nice colour, soft leather), but the burgundy pair is tight on the one foot. I will try to stretch them, but if I fail then someone here will be getting a pair of brand-new AEs in size 11D.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

December J Press bonanza!

Yellow OCBD
Red/White Candy Stripe
Olive/White Candy Stripe
Orange/Green Flap Pocket Rugby
Churchill Tie
Wool Challis Fox Tie in Navy
Navy/Green/Red Regimental Stripe Tie
Gold 2" Collar Clip

Also, can't remember if I posted about this before. I got a couple of Brooks Merino striped crewneck sweaters and I am really liking them. Highly recommended.

Danny


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I've also gone a little nuts at Press, adding three more scarves and an eggshell pinpoint bd. Eggshell/ecru/off-white is rapidly becoming my favorite color.

Also took some Ralph stuff off AlanC's hands, and after getting sniped at the last second for the fifth or so time for a BB #1 bow I finally said the hell with it and just bought the thing, plus a compatriot.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Doctor Damage said:


> Received my two pairs of AE "Hanover" in chili and burgundy. The quality of the leathers is outstanding, although as with Alden there seems to be a few unfinished details here and there. The fit is fine on the chili pair (which is a very nice colour, soft leather), but the burgundy pair is tight on the one foot. I will try to stretch them, but if I fail then someone here will be getting a pair of brand-new AEs in size 11D.


'Tis as I feared...I left the shoe sitting all day with a shoe horn in it, wrapped in padding, but absolutely no change to the shoe. Ironically, the chili pair is every bit as snug but doesn't bother me at all. Therefore, I will most likely offer up the burgundy pair after the holidays to our members.

DocD


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

My winter shopping starts tomorrow as the London sales have started already. My list is extensive

Bengal and candy striped shirts.
Oxford, brogue and spectator shoes and matching leather belts.
Cavalry twill, flannel and cord trousers.
Box cloth suspenders/braces.
Blazers and tweed sports coats.
Covert and Chesterfield topcoats.
Pocket squares.

I will need a new digital camera to post pictures.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

patrick: awesome acquisitions from jpress,bb and rugby.

my acquisition: 3 bb repp ties from tyson's corner. they'll be given away as gifts.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Doctor Damage said:


> 'Tis as I feared...I left the shoe sitting all day with a shoe horn in it, wrapped in padding, but absolutely no change to the shoe. Ironically, the chili pair is every bit as snug but doesn't bother me at all. Therefore, I will most likely offer up the burgundy pair after the holidays to our members.
> 
> DocD


Does AE not offer a shoe stretching service? Trickers in London does. Perhaps a good cobbler could do it for you.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Untilted said:


> my acquisition: 3 bb repp ties from tyson's corner. they'll be given away as gifts.


_Very_ nice gifts. How does one get added to your gift list? :icon_smile_wink:

Cheers.


----------



## Falstaff (Oct 18, 2007)

*New bows*

Three new bows from Hanauer; I'm only showing 2 because I'm giving the third to my brother, who's taking an interest in trad clothing now that he's been to college. Sometimes, all those wayward teens need is time.


----------



## Falstaff (Oct 18, 2007)

Patrick06790 said:


> I've also gone a little nuts at Press, adding three more scarves and an eggshell pinpoint bd. Eggshell/ecru/off-white is rapidly becoming my favorite color.
> 
> Also took some Ralph stuff off AlanC's hands, and after getting sniped at the last second for the fifth or so time for a BB #1 bow I finally said the hell with it and just bought the thing, plus a compatriot.


Beautiful stuff all-around. One of the best hauls yet, Patrick! Particularly good work on the pocket squares.


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

A pair of Berle black watch trousers (unhemmed, flat front, wool) from Nordstrom Rack...$40.

And from eBay, a twenty-five year-old Chipp dinner jacket (one button, dartless, peak lapels) with matching trousers (forward pleats)... $9.50.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I've been on a bit of a sweater kick lately, today I ordered a grey lambswool crewneck from LE.

Brian


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Ooh lah lah...

I visited a hole in the wall thrift store for the first time today and found three pairs of Florsheims, perhaps made in USA, for a grand total of... $9. Left to right: Royal Imperial friggin' heavy longwings, Royal Imperial burgundy (cordovan?) plain toe bluchers, and Imperial burgundy wingtips.



And, for $2.98, a PRL sweater vest:


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

vwguy said:


> I've been on a bit of a sweater kick lately, today I ordered a grey lambswool crewneck from LE.
> 
> Brian


I've been wearing mine a lot lately and have begun thinking that I need to add a few more to the rotation. I only have four: a BB navy cable-knit, J. Crew gray cable knit, J. Crew moss green, and J. Crew sage green fair isle. I'm thinking pink, yellow, and a lighter blue at least.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Andy Roo said:


> A pair of Berle black watch trousers (unhemmed, flat front, wool) from Nordstrom Rack...$40.
> 
> And from eBay, a twenty-five year-old Chipp dinner jacket (one button, dartless, peak lapels) with matching trousers (forward pleats)... $9.50.


need a picture of them in action some time.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

wnh-
Good hunting


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

wnh, if you could give us a closer pic of the plain toe bluchers and the wingtips we could probably tell if they're shell. Good finds.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

The wingtips have creases like calfskin, so I don't think there is any doubt there. The best picture I have at the moment of the bluchers is in this post, if that helps. I really do think they're shell, because there is no creasing.


----------



## The Deacon (Nov 25, 2006)

Nice shells. damp cloth cleaning, then a little cream and wiping, then a little oxblood kiwi wax, soft brushing and soft cloth buffing and these'll shine like new money. A damp cloth wipe then dry or soft cloth buffing and these'll look fine whenever you step out. Wax every fifteen wearings, so the leather will never dry out and wax won't cake. Don't wear them or any shoe every day. Shell is thick and will harbor moisture(even more so if you ever put rubber topy soles on them) so you should tree them eithr immediately after wear or after waiting 15 minutes so they've air dried internally, opinions vary. Also don't use trees that will stretch the leather unless that is your goal. Generally to avoid the stretch but suit the true purpose the shoe trees should gently fit into shells. Best of luck and a congrats on a great intro to the world of vintage Florsheims.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

JAB a their 50% off everything sale (yes, it's actually a real sale and not the everyday sale) for a few things. Silk pocket squares for $7.50, socks, $6.50 and shoes trees for $12.50. They had some nice Merino wool v necks & vests for around $35, but I just had to say no.










Brian


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Nice job on the JAB swag.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I was in the neighborhood of a JAB this evening and heard the radio ad for the sale while in the car. If I'd thought of it I would have grabbed a pair or two of those shoe trees. Those are the same ones that Allen Edmonds sells with its own name plate on them.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

From J Crew clearance, caps were $10/ea, belts $5/ea:


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

Is the J Press sale still going on? Looking for some last minute Christmas gifts for my brother and might try the DC store to see what they have.


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

Bishop of Briggs said:


> Does AE not offer a shoe stretching service? Trickers in London does. Perhaps a good cobbler could do it for you.


I don't think AE does shoe stretching - and really, isn't that quite pointless from a shoemaker that offers as many size and width combinations as AE? I can understand this from Tricker's, who basically offers two or three widths. AE has something like 8 available widths in 13 available sizes for the more popular shoe styles.

Here's one of my acquisitions:

https://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=polobooter6.jpg

Polo boots, brand new, benchmade in england. It never stated the provenance in the auction, but I gambled and was right.

I'm still waiting on a sterlingwear peacoat. And am thinking of getting some things altered by my tailor. Otherwise, my closet is too full, so stuff will be going up on ebay after the holidays.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I think it goes on until the spring stuff hits around February.

Don't quote me on that though. The website should reflect whatever the current pricing is. Sale seems to be still on.

Danny


----------



## hillcityjosh (Nov 18, 2005)

*Thrift store bargains:*

1 pair of heavyweight wool gray flannel trousers (Kuppenheimer)
1 pair of heavyweight wool trousers in brown (HS&M)
1 pair of locally tailored corduroy trousers
1 Land's End silk repp tie
1 Brooks 346 uni-stripe dress shirt

Grand Total: $13.68

I'm starting to love the local thrift stores. Today, one of the cashiers said hello to me and asked me if I found anything good. I guess I'm starting to become a "regular."


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Orvis lambswool trousers, lightweight but warm; three Beau Ties; SmartWool socks in snazzy configurations from STP


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice haul, Patrick.


----------



## tew (Oct 30, 2005)

*shoes and socks*



Four pairs of J. Crew argyle socks, on clearance, 4 for $30.
AE Walton from Ebay -- needs some TLC, but good for the price, I think. (I'm a little worried that they turn up slightly at the toes. Is this normal?)


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Not Trad, I suppose, but it does have sort of an outdoorsy RL Polo vibe. It's the sort of thing I'd throw on over my dinner jacket while walking through the snow or having my chauffeur drive me around in my jeep in an RLP ad.
> 
> Neiman Marcus Sawyer of Napa shearling coat:


Well played on the RLP comment.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

1st pair of Bean Boots w/thinsulate. Love 'em. I usually wear a 12m and followed Bean's (and this forum's) advice and ordered down to an 11. The fit is great and they are very comfortable.


----------



## hillcityjosh (Nov 18, 2005)

Sweet, I just bought my first pair of Weejuns. When I like something, I always want the most old-school of something I can get. I think I did pretty good finding these:



:icon_smile:


----------



## memphisvol (Mar 26, 2007)

I think I stumbled upon my first shell cordovans at salvation army. Florsheim Imperials. Not bad on 1/2 price day $3.

https://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jayebay018cf4.jpg


----------



## tonylumpkin (Jun 12, 2007)

^^^Very nice stumble there VOL!


----------



## memphisvol (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks, I was literally admiring a pair identical that was posted at sf when I saw these today. I also got 2 pair-black and brown pebble grain long wings in 10.5 B Imperials to post on thrift exchange.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

memphisvol said:


> I think I stumbled upon my first shell cordovans at salvation army. Florsheim Imperials. Not bad on 1/2 price day $3.
> 
> https://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jayebay018cf4.jpg


Beautiful shoes. They look like they've been well taken care of.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Fantastic find! The Memphis SA that I usually go to is the one in Raleigh, near the old (abandoned) mall.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Christmas gifts:
L.L. Bean 10" Bean Boots, unlined, in tan
L.L. Bean burgundy shetland sweater vest
Levis 501s (not shrink-to-fit)
some LLB ragg wool socks to wear with the boots

My wife and I went to visit family in St. Louis, and a trip to St. Louis is never complete for us without a trip to the Scholar Shop. For those not in the area, it's more of a resale shop than a thrift store -- no dirt-cheap prices, but still very cheap prices for what you're getting, and a great supply of merchandise. Really, it has become my main source for clothing. So this trip I came away pretty well, again:

Pair of Lands' End 60/40 cotton/poly British tan khakis, $4.
Pair of Berle light gray lightweight wool trousers, $4.
Three (count 'em -- three) pairs of Brooks Brothers flannels, $5 each.
Brooks Brothers long-sleeve cotton polo
Brooks Brothers cotton sweater with raglan shoulders

The pants are all hemmed (right to my exact length -- I'm guessing the same person dropped them all off). I'd have preferred cuffs, but there isn't much room for complaining at those prices.

I also made my way over to Marshall's and got three pairs of socks: Polo orange ribbed (Halloween, anybody?), and two pairs (one black, one charcoal) of Italian made merino blend dress socks, which bring my total of nice(r) dress socks up to two.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

In my stocking this year:

navy cotton crew neck sweater
navy,tan and brown PRL socks

books,books and more books
recordings of Messiah, Hildegard, Aida and La Boheme


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

A navy merino sweater from Target, of all places...decent quality for the price, though.
Gray Brooksease suit, NWT, from the local thrift store.
Polo RL charcoal flannels, from the thrift store near my parents' house in Ohio.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Also, my great-grandfather's 17-jewel Ball railroad watch, finally back from the repair shop after more than seven months.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

PRL white bucks from Ebayer Grapevinehill for only $50. Never too early to start thinking about summer!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

randomdude said:


> PRL white bucks from Ebayer Grapevinehill for only $50. Never too early to start thinking about summer!


wow, good thinking, IIRC thats $20 less than the summer price on ebay.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> wow, good thinking, IIRC thats $20 less than the summer price on ebay.


Thanks. He seems to have a ton of white bucks in all sizes. I'm a popular size (12) and I've seen some of the less-popular sizes go for much less. It's a great deal! Now if only he had the PRL dirty bucks in more than 2 or 3 sizes...


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Alan Paine cardigan from eBay.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Turned out to be a very BB Christmas for me as the gifts I received included...

(4) Shetland sweaters--Navy, Light Blue, Walnut (kind of Oatmeal) and something they call Oxford Tweed, but I call a Green/Brown mix
(2) Slim Fit OCBDs--Blue & Blue Uni. Stripe
(3) pair Tartan Boxers
(2) pair Flat Front, Slim Fit Gabardines--Light Gray and Charcoal, both cuffed

Also received a Press Silk Knit tie in Navy, 3 pair of Lands' End Merino OTC socks in Charcoal and a pair of those Red Wing boots J. Crew offered. Needless to say, I had a great Christmas! Hope all of you did as well!

TT:teacha:


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

got this tie for Christmas
bought a few ties for myself (one, two, and three) 
Lands End overstock OCBD
Allen Edmunds "Shelton"
BB mini #1 repp tie in black/burgundy


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

For Christmas, from mrs hbs:
BB lambswool Fair Isle sweater vest--hunter green with wine/tan/blue mix.
Love it--wore to BB sale in Bayshore to say thanks to the store staffer who special=ordered it for us.
Promise we'll have a functional digital camera before long! :icon_smile:

Have a great weekend, all!

hbs


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

3 BB OCBD's from the Christmas sale - white, blue stripe, burgundy stripe

And more importantly, my first ever cuffed khakis - Bean dress chinos in khaki and dark khaki, 1.75" cuff.


----------

